# Results ETA



## flyfisherman75 (Dec 11, 2007)

So, there were 50 days from April's test date (4/20/07), and first results from S.C. (6/9/07). The question is, would it be accurate to assume that the first results would start rolling in 50 days from October 26(12/15/07)?

This would have to be related to meeting dates of the various state boards. Maybe last april the meeting date happened to fall at such a time that the results were a little quicker.

Why can't we petition the our boards to send results before Christmas if we passed, and after Christmas otherwise?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 11, 2007)

> Why can't we petition the our boards to send results before Christmas if we passed, and after Christmas otherwise?


Please tell me you're kidding. :screwloose:


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 11, 2007)

flyfisherman75 said:


> Why can't we petition the our boards to send results before Christmas if we passed, and after Christmas otherwise?


The flaw in that logic is that if it were christmas day and you hadn't received word on your results yet you'd still be depressed b/c you would have to assume you failed.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 11, 2007)

flyfisherman75 said:


> This would have to be related to meeting dates of the various state boards.


I did notice that the GA board is meeting today. I wonder what their turn around time is?


----------



## flyfisherman75 (Dec 11, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Please tell me you're kidding. :screwloose:


No - surely with all the technolgy they could allow us to logon and fill out a form allowing them to send results early if we passed and later if we didn't. I mean that wouldn't be a logistical nightmare or anything. Also, being engineers, we wouldn't realize the implications of not receiving our results by the 24th......

Yep, I was kidding...was just trying to voice that if I passed it would be nice to know before Christmas and not have it in the back of my head over the holidays....impossible to accomplish though..

Anyone agree?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 11, 2007)

^ Not knowing gives you an excuse to drink more at holiday parties. Look at it that way.

The only reason I asked if you were kidding is that we get people showing up here all the time with these wacky conspiracy theory threads about the results date, cut score, etc.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Dec 11, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Not knowing gives you an excuse to drink more at holiday parties. Look at it that way.
> The only reason I asked if you were kidding is that we get people showing up here all the time with these wacky conspiracy theory threads about the results date, cut score, etc.


Amen to the drinking at Holiday parties!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 11, 2007)

^ That's a pretty good idea. If mods/admin travel anywhere over the holidays it's going to leave little old me with all the work of merging threads, banning spammers, reporting sketchy posters, etc.

Sometime in that 6-week window between the Super Bowl and March Madness works for me.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 11, 2007)

^^

Good idea guys!!

Why don't you shut this board down for the next 6 weeks just to avoid any potential problems too.


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 11, 2007)

HEY.......NOT FUNNY!!!!! Maybe next year I can get on board with the idea of holding the results!


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 11, 2007)

flyfisherman75 said:


> So, there were 50 days from April's test date (4/20/07), and first results from S.C. (6/9/07). The question is, would it be accurate to assume that the first results would start rolling in 50 days from October 26(12/15/07)?
> This would have to be related to meeting dates of the various state boards. Maybe last april the meeting date happened to fall at such a time that the results were a little quicker.
> 
> Why can't we petition the our boards to send results before Christmas if we passed, and after Christmas otherwise?


You forgot to factor in the midwest ice storm, the increase in the cost of gas, x-mas, the Bush vs. Iran stuff, and any other random thing you could think of.

The fact of the matter is that you don't know when you'll get your letter until you get it. Until then, enjoy the ride. :bananalama:


----------



## flyfisherman75 (Dec 11, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Not knowing gives you an excuse to drink more at holiday parties. Look at it that way.
> 
> Hadn't thought of it that way....
> 
> Maybe next year all of us here will have passed and won't be cruising these sites.....we'll be replaced by another group.....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 11, 2007)

> Maybe next year all of us here will have passed and won't be cruising these sites.....we'll be replaced by another group.....


Blasphemy!

Besides, what about people waiting for results next year?


----------



## benbo (Dec 11, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> HEY.......NOT FUNNY!!!!! Maybe next year I can get on board with the idea of holding the results!


NCCarguy - for some reason I was under the impression that you were not awaiting results this time - that you had postponed until next time. Am I wrong? If so, good luck! Maybe I'm mixing you up with Fudgey.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 11, 2007)

benbo said:


> NCCarguy - for some reason I was under the impression that you were not awaiting results this time - that you had postponed until next time. Am I wrong? If so, good luck! Maybe I'm mixing you up with Fudgey.


[SIZE=24pt]DOH!!![/SIZE]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 11, 2007)

^ What happened to Fudgey? He hasn't been around in a couple weeks.


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 11, 2007)

Benbo.....Yes, I'm ANXIOUSLY awaiting results again this time. I'm probably less nervous though, maybe that's a good sign, I think I did OK....? :waitwall:

VT......I think Fudgey might just have himself a GF!!! :wub:


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 11, 2007)

^^ Hmm, I don't want to go there. :eyebrows:


----------



## Nick (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey ya'll, I haven't been hanging around here much, but I've got a buddy that called NCEES about the results. The lady he talked to said that they are definitely mailing the results out this week. Take it for what it's worth. Good luck and Merry Christmas! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## ktulu (Dec 11, 2007)

benbo-

It was probably me you were thinking about. And I think that I might skip this April as well. I will have a new baby girl come mid-February, and will definitely want to spend as much time with her as I can.

ktulu


----------



## Vishal (Dec 11, 2007)

Nick said:


> Hey ya'll, I haven't been hanging around here much, but I've got a buddy that called NCEES about the results. The lady he talked to said that they are definitely mailing the results out this week. Take it for what it's worth. Good luck and Merry Christmas! arty-smiley-048:


that's completely believable and in keeping with the guestimate of having the first results come next week... i wish i could somehow see/get told what my fate is... HATE THE WAIT....


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 12, 2007)

Nick said:


> Hey ya'll, I haven't been hanging around here much, but I've got a buddy that called NCEES about the results. The lady he talked to said that they are definitely mailing the results out this week. Take it for what it's worth. Good luck and Merry Christmas! arty-smiley-048:


Be aware that NCEES does not mail the results directly to the candidates. Maybe they meant that they mailed the results to the test facilitators (ELSES, EES, etc.). Then it will take one or two more weeks for the letter to reach you.


----------

